# 09 sheds (so far)



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

The 1st and 2nd pic is from a deer that i found his sheds last year, and i found one of his this year, that deer really grew in one year, im thinking he scores around a 140 right now, hope to se him next year while im in my tree stand, and all the other sheds me and my dad found in some of our other hunting spots.[/img]


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

What type of areas are producing better then others right now. Did you find them in or on the snow? W/ or without a dog?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think I am going to hit up the corn fields.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Im finding most in shelter belts in my area, where i know there are deer for sure, and im finding most on top of the snow, but the big one i found this year was burried a little bit i could only see a few tines sticking out, and im also not using a dog to find these sheds.
also tried walking some cornfields but that hasnt worked yet, too much of an open area.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I'll give the belts a try


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

how do u find sheds?? ive rally been interested in it lately.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

nita said:


> how do u find sheds?? ive rally been interested in it lately.


1st off you need to know where there are deer, then mainly just find out where they bed and look around there, then follow there paths to where they go and feed, they are pretty simple to find.
it is really fun to do, expecially knowing that these are the bucks you will be seeing next fall but even bigger.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

nita said:


> how do u find sheds?? ive rally been interested in it lately.


hopefully you don't find them like one of the best I ever found...coming around stuck in the tractor tire of the 4WD in the spring! I found the match a few yards away, but that was an expensive set of sheds!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

With the amount of snow and the cold temps we've had I'll be waiting quite a while yet to bother the deer and make them expend extra energy. 
A person is gonna look where the deer are and bust them out of cover. Not trying to be a dink, but ..............................


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I was thinking the same thing Terry...I would hate to stress them anymore than they alreday are since we are now not supposed to feed the either!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I went down last weekend to check on the deer in the area I bow hunt. That is when I found the cow stuck in the ditch there. Anyways I was glad to see a 40 acre Corn field was left standing. I took a short walk out into it and holy H sticks it is loaded. The rows were completely packed down with deer tracks. I checked some of the heads and they were all about out of corn. He is going to count his losses and not harvest it. It will be gone by spring.

I am going to walk this field like it is my job when it warms up. I jumped a couple deer that I got within 10 yards of while walking it, they jogged to rows to the side and stopped. I can see how in the woods and so on it can be a huge stressor though.

The deer aren't even leaving the corn, where I was!


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

Has that baiting and feeding bill already been passed? I'm not against banning baiting but I dont think that they should ban feeding! I lvoe watching the dear during the winter and wondering which ones will survive till the next winter. Thanks for the help on how to look for sheds. I definitely know where a lot of deer hang out all year long.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Here's 3 items from sheds in past years. I've done a couple more lamps as gifts for friends.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

great pics, Woodpecker!

the sheds I find are always alone or in pairs...I never find them like that!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Gildog said:


> great pics, Woodpecker!
> 
> the sheds I find are always alone or in pairs...I never find them like that!


Yeah, you hunting in-bread deer? No wonder you can actually get a deer. :roll:


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Gildog said:


> great pics, Woodpecker!
> 
> the sheds I find are always alone or in pairs...I never find them like that!


I found em like this in the feed bucket!! :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Wow, that would be a good one to see on the hoof!!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

deerslayer80 said:


>


GPS coordinates please!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Texas :wink:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

deerslayer80 said:


>


----------



## collarcatcher (Jan 26, 2006)

hopefully you don't find them like one of the best I ever found...coming around stuck in the tractor tire of the 4WD in the spring! I found the match a few yards away, but that was an expensive set of sheds![/quote]

yeah, i had a scrawny fork-horn slam into my car about 11 years back, he left both antlers on the road, but we never found the deer. $2400 later, i had the car fixed and only a crappy rack to show for it :******: 
(on a brighter note, i found my earliest shed ever this year, half a 4x4 on
december 14) more to come, i hope!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

woodpecker said:


> Here's 3 items from sheds in past years. I've done a couple more lamps as gifts for friends.


--Very Cool WP, I like that candle holder a lot!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks Bretts!! :beer: 
My wife actually asked for that one.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Fricken Buttkisser!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Whats going on? Did everybody quit shed hunting?

Lets see em boys! Get out there!


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I was out for about 4-5 hours last saturday and did not find any. Seen lots of deer sign and jumped 18 deer. I will be back out asap.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im itching to get out, but gotta melt a couple feet of the white stuff first.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

You could walk anywhere you wanted to last weekend all the snow has a nice crust on it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Doesnt help much if most of the sheds are under it though.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

bretts said:


> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> > Here's 3 items from sheds in past years. I've done a couple more lamps as gifts for friends.
> ...


Looks like a fire hazard to me :lol:


----------



## TeamMD (Sep 12, 2007)

I have been out probably 8-10 times already and haven't found any yet. Know a guy that has a pet 2.5 yr old 8 pointer and the rack is still on and very sturdy. Have seen a couple bucks w/o racks but cannot locate the sheds. I had found 4 sheds by this time last year. Only time will tell but I will hit it hard this weekend. Alot of deer running around with full racks still. Good luck


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

how do you find them in all of this snow?????


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

nita said:


> how do you find them in all of this snow?????


You either get lucky and find a few of em on top of the snow, or you wait till the snows gone or close to it.

Its tough with alot of snow.

Anybody got anymore pics???


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

Here in Wisconsin we follow the trails that go under heavy thickets. Also, trails that go under barbed-wire fences. The horns fall right off when in contact with these. I hunt on my wife's cousin's dairy farm, her cousin has found sheds in his corn crib before. I guess deer have to eat too.


----------

